# Who would you rather have sex with and why?



## Rumpled Foreskin (Apr 7, 2018)

Your two options are this chick:





Or this dashing  fellow:





Jaws is a big and strong handsome fellow who could pick you up and fuck you. Macaiyla has a dude jaw. The easy choice for me is Jaws.


----------



## Thelostcup (Apr 7, 2018)

can I just masturbate


----------



## Prussian Blue (Apr 7, 2018)

Whats that tumor thing on Jaws forehead


----------



## drtoboggan (Apr 7, 2018)

The chick. I’m not a gay.


----------



## Caesare (Apr 7, 2018)

Prussian Blue said:


> Whats that tumor thing on Jaws forehead


----------



## Tetra (Apr 7, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Jaws is a big and strong handsome fellow who could pick you up and fuck you. Macaiyla has a dude jaw. The easy choice for me is Jaws.




Jaws seem like a pretty cool fella. Gotta go with him


----------



## :thinking: (Apr 7, 2018)

How big is her dick?


----------



## aqua sama (Apr 7, 2018)

the dude looks like some third tier batman/spiderman villain.
They both disgusting, so fuck off.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 7, 2018)

Kiwi Farms: Serious Discussion.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Apr 7, 2018)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Kiwi Farms: Serious Discussion.


Please tell me you didn’t vote for the man-jaw woman


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 7, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Please tell me you didn’t vote for the man-jaw woman


[waves Swiss flag]


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 7, 2018)

Of the choices given, I'd pick having sex with:


----------



## Deadpool (Apr 7, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> Of the choices given, I'd pick having sex with:
> View attachment 421448


----------



## Zarkov (Apr 7, 2018)

I'd fuck @Y2K Baby and no one else.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 7, 2018)

The chick on the top

Jaws looks like he's into some really gross shit


----------



## AF 802 (Apr 7, 2018)

I'd rather insert my dick into my own ass.

But if I had to, jawdude.


----------



## Caesare (Apr 7, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> the dude looks like some third tier batman/spiderman villain.
> They both disgusting, so fuck off.



How dare you talk about Richard Kiel like that. He's a brilliant actor.



WhatNemesisMeans said:


> I'd fuck @Y2K Baby and no one else.



I'd rape @Y2K Baby.


----------



## Bad Times (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Apr 7, 2018)

Prussian Blue said:


> Whats that tumor thing on Jaws forehead


----------



## Prussian Blue (Apr 7, 2018)

Kevin Spencer said:


> View attachment 421564


Or it may have happened during a work place accident with a nailgun


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 7, 2018)

I'd rather fuck a shark.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 7, 2018)

NumberingYourState said:


> I'd rather fuck a shark.



A bara shark?


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Apr 7, 2018)

I’d fuck this shark


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 7, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> A bara shark?



One with a pretty pink bow and is a weeb to the max.


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 7, 2018)

Coleman Francis said:


> I'd rape @Y2K Baby.


Who wouldn't tho? Way more rapeable than the two options in the OP


----------



## Nekromantik (Apr 7, 2018)

Tetraphobia said:


> Jaws seem like a pretty cool fella. Gotta go with him


He looks like he's got a good sense of humor, and that means he's funny, and funny = sexy.


----------



## SiccDicc (Apr 7, 2018)

I choose the girl.

Jaws looks like he'd give me tetanus. I don't want Lock-Penis.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 7, 2018)

My avatar.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 7, 2018)

I'll let Roger Daltrey's reaction speak for me


----------



## Ilovecum (Apr 7, 2018)

If I had to...jaws....

Girl looks like a troon and I don't swing that way.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 7, 2018)

Bad Times said:


> View attachment 421539


Can't tell if Emma Gonzales or Vin Diesel


----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 7, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> Can't tell if Emma Gonzales or Vin Diesel



It's your mom after I banged her


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Apr 7, 2018)

Ilovecum said:


> If I had to...jaws....
> 
> Girl looks like a troon and I don't swing that way.


I know you're joking, but

You don't want to fuck a somewhat feminine girl on the grounds that she may be a he, but you would let _yourself_ get fucked _by_ a big masculine guy?


----------



## Ilovecum (Apr 8, 2018)

Polish Hot Dog (spicie) said:


> I know you're joking, but
> 
> You don't want to fuck a somewhat feminine girl on the grounds that she may be a he, but you would let _yourself_ get fucked _by_ a big masculine guy?


Im female Im straight I don't like girls period even troons..so yeah there's your answer... I cant believe that were having this discussion.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Apr 8, 2018)

The girl because the Jaws guy would end up biting my boobs off.


----------



## Hiragana (Apr 8, 2018)

Remind me to never let you organize a blind date...

Jaws.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Apr 8, 2018)

@John Furrman or @Jaiman


----------



## A Owl (Apr 8, 2018)

Jaws every time! And Dolly's welcome too.



Edit: formatting


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 8, 2018)

The girl. I'll bring my strap-on.

The only date the dude can get is a dental hygienist. Yuck.


----------



## Hui (Apr 9, 2018)

Neither

WHILE WE ARE AT IT

@Rumpled Foreskin I am NEVER going to touch your dick.


----------



## QB 290 (Apr 9, 2018)

Richard Keil was a fantastic actor, but not a very attractive man

R.I.P


----------



## Gorgar (Apr 9, 2018)

The fact that we're split between a shark and Macaiyla has me worried.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Apr 10, 2018)

SpaceQuakes said:


> The fact that we're split between a shark and Macaiyla has me worried.


It’s not the shark, it’s the villain. It’s the  sexy, devilishly-handsome fellow with metal teeth.


----------

